# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  ABASTECIMIENTO EN ZARAGOZA  El consistorio teme que empeore la calidad del agua este verano

## sergi1907

La sequía podría aumentar el nivel de trihalometanos, pero sin riesgo para la salud. La causa está en los materiales en el caudal captado desde la Loteta y el Ebro.

La sequía y las restricciones que esta pueda provocar preocupa al Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza. No tanto en las dos semanas en las que va a estar cortado el Canal Imperial por obras de mantenimiento sino, más bien, de cara al próximo verano, donde la escasez de reservas en el embalse de Yesa podría acabar obligando a echar mano de La Loteta y el Ebro, directamente, como se va a hacer ahora y los materiales depositados en el vaso del embalse y el cauce del río podrían hacer "empeorar la calidad del agua" que llega al grifo de los hogares de la capital aragonesa.

Preocupa porque, como señaló ayer la concejala delegada de Infraestructuras y Ciclo del Agua del ayuntamiento, Lola Campos, al mezclar el cloro con la materia orgánica "hará que se incremente el nivel de trihalometanos en el agua", un riesgo que confían que no se llegue a producir. Aunque no hay razón para la alarma porque, a pesar de ser perjudicial para la salud si estos alcanzaran niveles excesivamente altos, es improbable que se alcancen, lo cierto es que la calidad del agua empeoraría de forma notable.



MALA SUERTE Sería como consecuencia de la escasez de agua en Yesa, que "debería estar a un 73% y está a solo un 42%" y, a juicio de Campos, de no haber acometido obras como el recrecimiento o el resto de infraestructuras incluidas en el Pacto del Agua, que hacen que ahora se padezca con el corte del Canal Imperial, una interrupción que, según admitió, "debía haberse producido en noviembre y no se hizo como deferencia a Zaragoza".

Ahora, al captar agua del Ebro y de La Loteta, el agua que llega a los hogares desde ayer "no ofrece la calidad que sería deseable", aunque sea "bebible". Ha sido todo, en su opinión, un "cúmulo de mala suerte" que ha acabado con restricciones que obligan a abastecerse de un caudal que hace que el agua lleve "más calcio y sulfatos" y sea, por tanto, "más dura" de lo habitual.

Hasta el 21 de febrero los zaragozanos tendrán que soportar estas condiciones, y ya se verá que ocurre en verano, cuando la falta de lluvias y la escasez de nieve en el Pirineo puede pasar una mayor factura. Aunque sin peligro para la salud. "Lo que no esperábamos nadie es que al poco de estrenar La Loteta y coger agua de Yesa hubiera una sequía como la que está habiendo. Ha sido mala suerte", concluyo la concejala delegada del Ciclo del Agua.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...no_733245.html

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
La tecnología disponible permite el uso de procesos de tratamiento que minimizan la formación de trihalometanos, bien es cierto que con un incremento del coste del tratamiento que puede llegar a ser muy importante.
Quizás en vez de lamentar la mala suerte lo propio seria instalar estas tecnologías por si llega a ser precisa su utilización.
Ciertamente el Real Decreto 140/2003 disminuyó los limites tolerados de estos compuestos a partir del año 2009, pero ciertamente dio este plazo de 5 años desde que fue aprobado para que las instalaciones se adaptaran a las nuevas exigencias.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para contribuir un poco a esta información, la reducción de los trihalometanos ( THMs ) ha sido de 150 a 100 microgramos por litro su presencia en el agua potable.
Como medida para reducir el contenido de trihalometanos en el agua lo normal es eliminar los restos de materia orgánicas antes de la cloración.
Lo que esta claro que la falta de lluvia de este año han reducido los niveles almacenado e ira en detrimento de la calidad del agua y todo ello repercutirá en el precio del tratamiento.
No se porque me da, que el articulo del consorcio es la antesala de la subida del recibo del agua.
Un saludo a todos y espero que me equivoque, que no creo.  :Mad:

----------

